# Changing the tire size



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Well, after this winter comes and goes, unfortunately I'm going to have to drive my GTO to and from work in the snow this year (sold my Bronco shortly after getting the Goat)....I want to get a new set of rims and tires for next year. I was planning on leaving the stock wheels and tires for winter (and eventually a trade in if the Judge ever comes out) and having a nice set for the warmer, dryer, even rainier weather.

First of all, if I went with an 18" wheel instead of the 17's on there, I'd have to adjust the size accordingly. So, would the stock size of the 17's (245/45) end up being the same if I went with a 245/40/R18? 

Also, does anyone have any info as far as these tires goes Click Here 
They are cheaper than the Firestone SZ50's or the Bridgestone Potenza SO2's...but I believe they have a better wet/dry traction that the SZ50's. Any feedback would be appreciated, but like I said, it's not getting done until after the winter time for me in NY


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2004)

Yes, a 245/80 will be almost the exact same size as the stock 17's with tires (with .1" of each other).


----------

